# Old newbie.



## Deleted member 22727 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello again,not been on for a long time.I'm thinking of getting another van,about next march.A not to expencive one to live in part time,may to september.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi but think you have left some out of the sentence.


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Oct 22, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Hi but think you have left some out of the sentence.


I did indeed,thanks for letting me know.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 22, 2020)

Tp many plums sends you loco.


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Oct 22, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Tp many plums sends you loco.


I know,been up all night.I started my re-introduction,made a brew and never checked and just pressed send.My nickname plum loco iv'e had from 4 years old.,my grandad gave it to me.He used to build steam locos,i was mad about them.I used to watch them roll out of the foundry onto the main line,brand new 4-6-2s.plum loco,it's all about trains.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi welcome back from Scotland


----------



## jeanette (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome from County Durham


----------



## mjvw (Oct 23, 2020)

Welcome from another County Durham dweller.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome back


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome back


----------



## Robmac (Oct 24, 2020)

Welcome back to the forum.


----------



## The laird (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy from West Lothian


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 25, 2020)

Welcome back


----------

